# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  В 2012г.,когда будет Ратха Ятра в Москве?

## Ананда Лила дас

Всем Харе Бол! Когда будет Ратха Ятра в Москве в 2012г.? :smilies:

----------


## Ананда Лила дас

14 июля на ВВЦ?

----------


## Вистара дас

Да, все правильно.
14 июля - особое уникальное событие - Московская Ратха-ятра на ВВЦ с участием духовных учителей!
ЕС Джаяпатака Свами Махарадж
ЕС Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Свами Махарадж
ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху
ЕС Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махарадж
А после ее окончания - еще одно уникальное событие - ночной экадашный киртан на 2 тысячи человек, который состоится на борту теплохода, плывущего по Москва-реке!
Киртан будет вести ЕС Бхакти Бхринга Говинда Махарадж!
А после киртана все гости смогут поехать на Летний фестиваль Бхакти-врикш в уютный подмосковный лес  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Правда ли, что ратха-ятры 14 июля не будет? А что будет?

----------


## vijitatma das

> Правда ли, что ратха-ятры 14 июля не будет? А что будет?


Да, скорее всего, не будет.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Да, скорее всего, не будет.


Вообще ничего не будет? А корабль будет?

----------


## vijitatma das

Ну это надо с организаторами связываться - они точно скажут. Я просто слышал, что на ВВЦ не будет точно.

----------


## Вистара дас

Ратха-ятры на ВВЦ 14 июля точно не будет. Власти не согласовали. 
Возможно проведут Ратха-ятру на Лесном фестивале вокруг озера в этот день. 
Также идут переговоры с Парком Горького, но там планируют только на август.
Теплоход будет, подробности: http://vk.com/event40534764 и тут http://www.gauraclub.ru/moscow.html

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А почему власти не согласовали?
В прежние годы то все нормально было.
Кому в этот раз помешали?

----------


## Вистара дас

Подробностей не знаю.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Наверно это все из-за нового дурацкого закона о митингах...как и харинамы-та же проблема

----------


## Evgenui

христианские смарта-брахманы прокачати...кшетру держат.все естественно.не все-же Иоанны Крондштатские...хочется и самим порулить.Они нас кстати сатанистами считают,причем совершенно искренне...так гуны работают...абсолютно убеждены и костьми лягут но будут блокировать по полной программе...вот как сделать что-б майя-деви что - то изменила.как вот симфонию религий устроить,а не варлофомеевскую ночь ближнему при первом удобном случае.

----------

